# Остеохондроз



## Gembird (14 Фев 2018)

1) *Имя* Марина, *возраст* 46, *приблизительное местонахождение: Кург. обл.*;
2) *Жалобы на настоящий момент: *
У меня шейно-грудной остеохондроз. Уже долгое время мучает постоянная плавающая боль в левой части грудной клетки и шее. Которая перемещается в плоть до плеча и лопатки. Одновременно с этим отекает левая часть лица(отек, к слову, на лице присутствует всегда, только меняется в размерах), язык и левая рука, болит левая нога, постоянное жжение в желудке и животе. Есть припухлость на чуть ниже шеи на ребрах, даже задевать больно. Кружится голова. Давление примерно: 102 на 72. Сердцебиение: 62.
3) *История заболевания: *Заболела в ноябре 2016 года. Были проблемы с давлением 160 на 100. Пропадал голос, болело в груди. Предложили сделать МРТ грудного и шейного отдела. Назначили лечение от остеохондроза. Улучшения не было. Сделала МРТ поясничного отдела и головного мозга.
Снова назначили лечение уже в областной больнице. Улучшения снова не было. Обратилась в городскую поликлинику, меня положили в больницу и пролечили от остеохондроза. Так же проходила несколько курсов массажа. После этого заболел желудок. Обратилась к гастроэнтерологу-лечили желудок, улучшение было, но не надолго.
Недавно ездила к неврологу, назначили лечение, улучшения никакого.
4) *История жизни и род занятий: *в 1992-ом году была травма спины, трещина в 4-ом позвонке.
Работа связана с тяжелыми физическими нагрузками.
5) *Лабораторные методы обследования: *ниже на снимках.
6) *Инструментальные методы исследования: *ниже.
7) *Назначенное лечение и его эффективность: *Все лечение, которое проводилось, помогало, но не надолго. Боль снова возвращалась. Однажды поставили капельницу "Пентоксифилин"-онемела левая сторона лица.

               

Дополнено.


----------



## La murr (14 Фев 2018)

@Gembird, Марина, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Фев 2018)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы.


----------



## Gembird (15 Фев 2018)

Жжение в груди в области сердца,желудка и пищевода,чувства жжения по позвоночнику,тупая боль в груди с левой стороны, в предплечье,между лопаток, под лопаткой с левой стороны.Боль в шее, немеет нижняя часть губ и языка с левой стороны.Отёк на лице с левой стороны, отекает левая рука.Не постоянная боль в левой руке и ноге.


----------



## Gembird (15 Фев 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы.


Сегодня постоянная боль в левой части грудной клетки, боль отдает в шею. Кружится голова, колющая боль и покраснения по всему телу.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Фев 2018)

Очень похоже на соматоформную дисфункцию вегетативной нервной системы.
Грамотный невролог (психоневролог) Вам в помощь.
Массаж. Гимнастика Стрельниковой.


----------



## Gembird (16 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, буду пробовать.


----------

